# S & C scarefactory coming to the NATIONAL HAUNTERS CONVENTION!



## psychosteveatsandc (Apr 10, 2013)

Do you love Halloween (we know you do!), Do you love haunted houses? Well S & C scarefactory is coming to the National Haunters Convention this May 3rd - 5th! S & C scarefactory is a 7 year home haunt GOING PRO!!! We will be operating our attraction on the show floor & its sure to be a SCREAM! For all the ghoulish details go to http://sandcscarefactory.com/
We can't wait to scare you all OOOPPSS we mean see you all!!
Check out our Promo!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fm0ovZ-wYPU


----------

